# sugar free jelly



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 19, 2017)

I have noticed that many Jelly's are sugar free.

I checked a coupe in Asda & there was next to zero carbs & sugar.

I am guessing these are safe to eat If you want to keep your sugars down.

Asda do their own at 33p each or you can get Hartley's at 74p for a two pack.

These are powder jelly's you mix with hot & cold water by the way.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 19, 2017)

Sugar free jelly's are fine, plenty on here eat them, the ready made little pots of sugar free jelly are also ok to have x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes they are fine to use if the flavour isn't strong enough add some sugar free squash to it


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2017)

Derek Stubbs said:


> I have noticed that many Jelly's are sugar free.
> 
> I checked a coupe in Asda & there was next to zero carbs & sugar.
> 
> ...


I get the Hartleys sugar free jelly powder and make up my own pots - much cheaper than buying the ready-made ones!


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 19, 2017)

Good to hear it's fine.

I make my own from the powder, don't buy the ready made pots.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mmmm Jelly!


----------



## Plinkton (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought a pack of 8 baby food containers with clip seal lids from the pound shop and I make 8 of these up on sunday for throughout the week.  

I have NEVER been a sweet person (always savoury) but since being diagnosed I have had cravings for sweet things.  I always buy the Hartleys, I find they taste fine, I've never had to add anything to them to enhance the taste (maybe a spoonful of greek yoghurt).


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 23, 2017)

Bear in mind that they have artificial sweeteners (in the case of Hartleys it's Aspartame).  THe Hartleys Strawberry is very tasty.


----------



## weecee (Jul 26, 2017)

If you let the jelly half set then mix in a vanilla or plain yoghurt it sets like a mousse.  Yummy.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 27, 2017)

Rarely have jelly...however, does anyone else still feel the urge to scwish it through their teeth? No? Just me then... oh dear.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Rarely have jelly...however, does anyone else still feel the urge to scwish it through their teeth? No? Just me then... oh dear.


That's how I was taught to eat it!


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 31, 2017)

Love jelly! The taste and feel of it! It's a delightful food! Takes me back to my childhood and Sunday treats..!


----------

